# Car rental without Credit Card



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

I need to change my car rental company, but I do not have a Credit card at the moment. 

Does anybody know of companies who will accept cash payments, I know I will need to leave a deposit, but also they must offer good rates, I have been getting Quotes of 1600 for a Toyota Corolla(2008-9) but credit cards are needed.

Thanks in advance for your help

mayotom


.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am mystified... 

barbara789's first language is obviously not English but those replies look as if they have been through 6 translations via babelfish!



mayotom - Offhand I don't know of any car rental companies that don't require a credit card. They want it as surety in case you either don't pay or do a runner.


-


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

mayotom said:


> I need to change my car rental company, but I do not have a Credit card at the moment.
> 
> Does anybody know of companies who will accept cash payments, I know I will need to leave a deposit, but also they must offer good rates, I have been getting Quotes of 1600 for a Toyota Corolla(2008-9) but credit cards are needed.
> 
> ...


I want to get a hire car for a couple of weeks, where is the best place to go for a cheap heap? Got plenty credit cards, although little credit on each!


----------



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

Discount Car Dubai will take a cash deposit - see Discount rent car in dubai low hire rental price cheap price best price in the emirates

I've not used them personally, but know of someone who used them for almost a year without issues. They're on Sheikh Zayed Road and also in Festival Centre


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks everybody


have used low cost car rental near Deira City center, all was fine, have left a 1500AED deposit and paid rent up front..

Lee1971, I have called a lot of companies recently and it seems that you can get 3-4 year old cars(Yaris, echo) for about 1600, try Jumeria Rent a car. would have gone for it but needed something reliable for the daily commute to Abu dhabi


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks everybody


have used low cost car rental near Deira City center, all was fine, have left a 1500AED deposit and paid rent up front..

Lee1971, I have called a lot of companies recently and it seems that you can get 3-4 year old cars(Yaris, echo) for about 1600, try Jumeria Rent a car. would have gone for it but needed something reliable for the daily commute to Abu dhabi


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

mayotom said:


> Thanks everybody
> 
> 
> have used low cost car rental near Deira City center, all was fine, have left a 1500AED deposit and paid rent up front..
> ...


Thanks mayotom, will go down there at the weekend. I am just so fed up with the Taxi drivers, got in one yesterday to go to the Fairmont - he had absolutely no idea where it was, never heard of it, "its on SZR" "yes sir I know where that is" "of course you fing do, you've just picked me up on it"!!!!!


----------

